# Beginning Watercolor



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

oh my god..teach me!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

first I gotta figure it out. I tend to paint like I am using pencils, and this is not what watercolors are about. in any case, I appreciate the compliment.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

You are one talented person ....


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

I love water colors and started with them very early on. Problem now is I have two kids running around and cannot focus long enough to 'plan'.

Love your hummingbird! Now you mentioned painting the background in. Rule #1 with water colors, WORK IN REVERSE!! LOL! what I do to preserve my whites and to get a nice flowy background that doesn't seemed 'painted around' my central focus (in your case the hummingbird) is I use masking fluid which is a liquid latex that I paint on dry watercolor paper on my whites and anything I wish to paint in after the background is in. So I lightly pencil my image on, paint the masking fluid on what I want to preserve, wash in my background, allow it to dry thoroughly then peel off the masking fluid and I have perfectly preserved whites etc. 

Note - use an old brush as the masking will ruin it unless you dip it in a little water and make it damp before using the masking, then you should be able to just peel the masking of your brush:wink:


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Here's a watercolor I did maybe 6 years ago, I used a LOT of masking in this....it's my daughter:


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

And here's a quick dabble I did, no masking......the edges are certainly softer in this, but preserving the whites is tricky.








Hmmm pears are upside down!!!


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

One more note, I also use a color chart I made, I mixed all the possible color combinations (of two colors) because working with watercolor can go wrong very very fast, and mistakes are very difficult if not impossible to fix. I think watercolor is one of the hardest mediums to work with as it is so fluid and requires a load of forethought. It's definitely an underrated medium IMO.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I think I should do that color chart. I bet it will be one of our homework assignments.

I did the hummingbird once already, doing the background first, but I did not like it, so thought I'd experiement with the other way around.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I need to try this.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*next up? a deer.*









we did leaves and doors last week and this week it's a deer. here's my start. I don't have the ref. photo but it's a large buck mule deer looking straight on at the camera and a very dark background. not sure how I will do the background, yet.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

here is the photo of the deer I worked from and the next stages and the end painting.


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

Ohhh look at that background! And those antlers! I love it! I'm too impatient for watercolor. I never wait long enough for it to dry and then all my colors run together. Also my paper warps and causes pools of paint that screw it all up.

I just avoid watercolors.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

You're doing really well with watercolour for someone who I see usually doing things in great detail. If you're doing this good to start out then you're going to be pretty amazing at it as you get used to what you can do with them
I've never got on really well with watercolours - I prefer acrylics and also use some fast drying enamel oil based paints made by Humbrol as they're great for dry brushing when shading areas (better than acrylics which dry too quickly) but dry way faster than normal oils


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I am normally a very undisciplined person when it comes to artwork and I like to work fast, too. But, this class has been really good for me to learn to take some time and try to do it "right". 
A hairdryer is essential in watercolors to make the paper dry before doing the next layer. I tend to do a lot of layers, but this is a way of kind of "cheating", so I must learn to be braver with the paint and learn to do it with fewer layers. 

the background I painted , in detail, the branches first then painted AROUND each branch in darker brown, then darkened the whole thing by doing successive washes over the whole background, painting around the deer.


----------



## Godgirl (Jul 11, 2013)

you are very talented!


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

0.0 I wish I could do that.. amazing work Tiny!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*Swan*

my second class has started. here's the first assignment.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Wow that's really lovely - I thought your first one was good but you are improving on that by a massive amount in this one. Its way better than stuff I've seen with quite hefty price tags on in little art galleries and craft fairs around here


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Tiny, that swan is amazing!! Absolutely gorgeous!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

Subscribing...I've tried a few watercolor paintings before, but still have much to learn. How on Earth did you pull off that background in the painting of the buck?


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

You are doing excellent! Wow!!!!!
I agree that buck is spectacular. 

Good job on this swan, you may want to tint your shadows some more with a light secondary wash with either umber or sienna or a taaaaaad bit of black and slightly exaggerate the shadows... Lookin awesome!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Equusketch said:


> Subscribing...I've tried a few watercolor paintings before, but still have much to learn. How on Earth did you pull off that background in the painting of the buck?



I first painted in the major branches, then literally painted around each branch with the darker background. Then, put successive washes of light brown/green over the top, but made it more intense in color in some areas, lighter in others. It took a lot of time.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

FlyGap said:


> You are doing excellent! Wow!!!!!
> I agree that buck is spectacular.
> 
> Good job on this swan, you may want to tint your shadows some more with a light secondary wash with either umber or sienna or a taaaaaad bit of black and slightly exaggerate the shadows... Lookin awesome!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Yes, more depth to the shadows might be good. Black, I never use. never in watercolor. Only gray or the complimentary color for shadows. 
I do , however , agree that it's a bit unfinished. Truth is, I fear I will go TOO far and ruin what is a pretty decent picture. more often than not, I overdo it, and wish I'd stopped at good enough.

I might to a very light wash with umber, but I want to stay in the blues. or maybe a very pale violet would look nice. on the swan only.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

ACK! I know, it's so hard!

I crank up some earthy music or vivid classical and GO FOR IT! LOL!

I agree, I meant gray by saying a wash. I do use watered down black, then layer after layer build it up, using a brush that's been used with umbers so it slightly tints it. Just an idea! You are doing so awesome!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*homework from my watercolor class*

here are a few paintings I have done recently for my watercolor class. the winter scene is not actually THAT blue, but the fading light made it look bluer than normal.


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

Stunning, Tiny!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

Fantastic


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I love that snow scene - so dramatic


----------



## MidnightDestiny (Jul 17, 2013)

Man, these are SO good!


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Your doing very good. I agree that watercolor is very difficult media. It takes a lot of patience and planning. I like using water color with colored pencils and ink. It adds depth and a more finished look.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I like that idea! I have tried to stick to what the teacher asks us to do , without straying too far and adding my own things. for now, I want to try and learn some control and discipline (what's that?) so that I might have the skill to do some things I can't already do. I do, however, like watercolor pencils. I posted a bunch of pictures I did with them that are fun, but NOT disciplined.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*Riding on the beach*

when Showjumperachel posted this photo a while back I knew that I wanted to try painting it. the action, the angle and odd color shift toward blue are very attractive to me. Unfortunately, I can not see her face at all , so it is just basically a blur in the painting.
this is the first painting I've done in months, and I felt like I was using atrophied muscles. 

after getting half way through, I saw how badly mispositioned the front right leg was, but I decided to continue a ways. Then , I decided to try again. the second attempt is not finished. I hope it is better proportioned.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Lovely!
Good changes to his head and that leg. Background is much better too. Your determination is awesome!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

its becoming a disaster! it always seems that when I redo, it is worse~!!!!

ARGH! I don't even want to finish it. I will, and i'll post it, but it majorly sucks.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

i don't even want to post the second attempt on that beach scene. However, I did something better! 
I saw this photo on a thread, and copied and saved it. I get a ton of inspiring photos from folks here.









then I thought, it would make a cool painting , but cropped like this, with more focus on the little girl's face:









and here is my painting, where I chose to keep it very light. I was going to put in the dark background, but I was already straying into "overworked" land, so opted to STOP, while it was still good. I am very, very happy with this one.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

That's lovely


----------



## LeLeeB (Oct 12, 2013)

Wow, beautiful paintings! You are very talented. All are stunning but I absolutely love the last one of the little girl and the horses!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

That is really lovely - I hope you can find time to do something for me on the same lines as the two I already have.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I love the painting with the little girl! You are very talented, tinyliny!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

thanks guys. I think that last one will make a good Christmas card, no?


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> thanks guys. I think that last one will make a good Christmas card, no?


 Definitely 
I have used the original photo for a Christmas card, but a painting is much nicer.


----------



## SpinningAubrey (Nov 8, 2013)

Simply gorgeous!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Would be great as a Christmas card - I would think you could make good money producing greeting cards in general


----------



## autumnheart (Mar 12, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Clava, would you be cool with that? 
I mean having it scanned and printed for Christmas cards? the photo is simply wonderful and if I could paint larger, I'd have done the whole thing. All the photos from your photo shoot are adorable.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> Clava, would you be cool with that?
> I mean having it scanned and printed for Christmas cards? the photo is simply wonderful and if I could paint larger, I'd have done the whole thing. All the photos from your photo shoot are adorable.


 That's fine  but you'll have to send me one


----------



## Tigerlily4 (Feb 1, 2014)

Wow, I can never really paint, I am better with a pencil or charcoal - You're amazing!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*rooster*

I have always loved roosters, so I'd like to try and paint this one in watercolor.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*finshed, except for a simple background*

gotta put a very simple background. I realize that his feet are too short, too. but, I love the way the tail feathers came out. I got online to look at how Rhode Island Red's tails look. the photo is very dark , so it's hard to see the undertones of iridescence. and iridescense is very hard to paint.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*Welcome Winter Chickadee!*


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*misty forest*


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

I am always jealous at such pictures. They make me want to pick up my brushes too, but somehow I am at a loss, and also, I guess lessons would help.


----------

